

Striving for greater efficiency in scientific research - mhahnel
http://blogs.bmj.com/bmj-journals-development-blog/2012/02/17/figshare-striving-for-greater-efficiency-in-scientific-research/

======
selenamarie
I was just reading a bit about publishing medical research, and a researcher
whose department has decided to publish everything in a combination of R and
LaTeX, with Sweave: <http://www.statistik.lmu.de/~leisch/Sweave/>

Their term for this is "reproducible research."

